# How to fix scratched clear coat



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 2011 Roubaix. Silly me, I leaned it against the stone wall at the end of my driveway while I was putting on my shoes. The bike started rolling downhill and scratched the clear coat on the top tube. Tthe bike is fine, just cosmetic. Can it be repaired or made less visible? 

Rob


----------



## Radman64 (Sep 8, 2011)

A little rubbing compond , a little car wax and some elbow grease should be good as new.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My bike fell down a few years back, killed me when I saw the clear coat had been scratched. Went to my wife's stuff and got a clear coat nail polish. Put a layer of that over the scratch and 2 years later, I can't find where the scratch was. Good stuff....


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't use nail varnish but use auto touch-up clear coat. Nail varnish can get bubbles in it that cannot be removed

Build up layers gradually and once proud of the original top gloss coat, use a cutting compound or Brasso to rub down the new surface for an invisible result


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I will try the auto clear coat touch up.

Rob


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pharmerbob said:


> I think I will try the auto clear coat touch up.


From Spec's FAQ section...

QUOTE:
Touch-up paint
Published 06/27/1999 04:05 PM | Updated 03/09/2011 01:04 PM
Q: Where do I get touch-up paint for my Specialized bicycle?

A: Specialized no longer makes or sells touch up paints. There have been many problems in recent years with shipping paints because they are flammable.

There have also been problems with paints matching the frame properly once dry because the paint we use is designed to be baked on. We have had the best luck guiding our riders to model paints found at hobby stores.

These paints tend to be easy to match up to colors with your bike and stay true to color once dry.

Some riders of carbon frames use nail polish to great effect, as it also provides more clear coat, epoxy-like protection.
END QUOTE.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks! Will check out the FAQs


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pharmerbob said:


> Thanks! Will check out the FAQs


I found it. See my edited post above.


----------

